# Want to install decoder and speaker in athern



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Got an Athern GP40X DCC ready and want to see how the install will look and how the speaker is installed in this Loco, Anyone got any pictures??


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

here's alink to a tcs decoder install, they removed light board and direct wired, replaced leds, and speaker is under fans at rear

http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Cont...hearn Ready-to-Roll CF7_WOWDiesel-EMD-KA.html


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

wvgca said:


> here's alink to a tcs decoder install, they removed light board and direct wired, replaced leds, and speaker is under fans at rear
> 
> http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Cont...hearn Ready-to-Roll CF7_WOWDiesel-EMD-KA.html


WOW that is a lot of work but my Athern is DCC ready and at the moment has a jumper in the 9 pin decoder plug. All I should have to do is plug in a decoder after I remove the jumper and wire in the speaker that is what I was looking for information and pictures on.

What you sent is terrific inof but I do not think I am that skilled.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Recently installed a tsunami in a Athearn GP15. Very straightforward, just needed to remove the forward chassis weight for the speaker.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Recently installed a tsunami in a Athearn GP15. Very straightforward, just needed to remove the forward chassis weight for the speaker.


Not Sure what a GP15 is and I sure would like to see some pictures of that install

Just make a killer buy on eBay. got a BLI SD40-2 for just under 130 bucks, it is DC/DCC and has their paragon sound system. Brand new. 

I would have though they would have had a reserve price on that now, if I can only get a BLI PRRK4s for that kind of money


----------

